# Favorite Bands?



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

I admit I can be an obsessive bandgirl at times... I love rock, pretty much any type- my favorite has to be alternative rock though. My ALL TIME FAVORITE BAND has to be Fall Out Boy. Hands down. That's it. My 2nd favorite has to be Green Day (they stopped making songs though rip), I could list the rest but this thread would probably be removed for spam because there's so many. Also, if your favorite store is Hot Topic you literally have to marry me right now  Anyways, what're _your_ favorite bands/genres of music?





Ps.
I also like EXO <3 (Not rock lol)


----------



## doveling (Feb 28, 2015)

fall out boy yess!!
mine would have to be one direction (boybands count yas?), little mix (girlbands!), maroon 5 
hmm im pretty much a mainstream listener ah


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmmmm...
I really like Coldplay, Blue October, Crown the Empire and Linkin Park...
I like pretty much every song that they put out.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm more of a solo musician fan than a band fan, I think. If anyone wants, for whatever godforsaken reason, to creep on my taste in music then you can do so at my last.fm account page BUT TO SUMMARIZE: Tom Waits, Jenny Owen Youngs, The Mountain Goats (or anything John Darnielle does really), Coheed & Cambria (I already know I'm gonna get **** for this lol), Azure Ray, Radical Face, Gorillaz, Ke$ha, Imagine Dragons, Dethklok (yes seriously) etc. The Cure, The Pixies, Ohbijou and Laura Veirs are honorable mentions as well.

I'm really into the Leftover Cuties recently. Electric Patients. Born Ruffians. Late to the party on MCR and Death Cab but enjoying their stuff as I discover it. HUGE, HUGE HUGE UNBELIEVABLY FRIGGIN MASSIVE FAN OF THAT ONE BELL HORSES ALBUM but since Bell Horses was a one-time project I don't think I'm gonna be getting anything like that unless I can find it elsewhere. Which would be great, and I'll take what I can get, but still.

I burned out on Led Zeppelin and Guns N Roses a while ago and can't really listen to them much anymore, which is a shame because the former are absolutely genius. Oh! Rush! Rush is great. ♥ My general background music for when I'm doing stuff but not actively listening is either Pretty Lights or Spangle Calli Line.

I was hard into Me First & The Gimme Gimmes for some time but it just kind of died out.

I'm not really obsessive about any of them unless I'm assembling their discographies and listening to everything for the first time. Waxahatchee is putting out a new album this year which I'm unbelievably excited about. So are The Mountain Goats. I think JOY has an EP out or something but it's all just re-releases of songs she's already done which is fine I guess but I'd rather have a proper album to look forward to from her.

I could ramble forever about music but I'll stoppp


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Feb 28, 2015)

i like a lot of bands but idk arctic monkeys two door cinema club last dinosaurs alt-j and other bands have always been my fave


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm loving all the music you guys like this is kind of scary..


Minus one direction I'm sorry I'm not a directioner.... at least I'm not a hater either!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

I know I said I'd stop but... /breathes heavily

I just realized I forgot to mention The Fratellis. I ADORE them and they're putting out a new album this year as well. ♥ A plague upon me or w/e for forgetting to include them in my first post. Also: Cake Bake Betty, who no longer makes music (at least not under that name - but neither does Ohbijou as far as I know). Julia Stone. I'm on a huge binge lately when it comes to discovering artists I haven't listened to before + REdiscovering those I already know but have neglected for a while sooo.

unabashedly into tswift lately after telling myself i hated her music since the beginning of her career. oh how wrong i was. so very wrong

ohhh and seconding the two door cinema club and alt-j things! (I'm running out of steam as i write this i need to go to bed but yaaaaaas you guys got some good taste. viva this thread!)


----------



## Brackets (Feb 28, 2015)

Sigur Ros are my favourite band - they are just so awesome. I guess they're post-rock?? They make beautiful music and have such a range of songs - some are more classical, some are really rock-y. Also they are AMAZING live.

Other honourable mentions are Biffy Clyro, Manic Street Preachers, Radiohead, Muse, Porcupine Tree and Black Sabbath.

I like a LOT of genres, but my favourites are rock, post-rock, alternative, classical (especially romantic era), movie soundtracks, and folk.


----------



## unravel (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone fan of ONE OK ROCK here?


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 28, 2015)

Brackets said:


> Sigur Ros are my favourite band... ...Manic Street Preachers, Radiohead...



We may be kindred spirits.  Wub.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 28, 2015)

Deftones, Smashing Pumpkins, Placebo, The Aquabats!, VAST, Spineshank, The Perishers, The Hives, Weezer, Orgy = my top 10 <3 

I saw the Deftones live last year for the first time, and they were amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2015)

Flower Travellin' Band, Shark Move, Grateful Dead, Asin(Pinoy folk rock), East(Japanese folk rock), Zunou Keisatsu, Speed Glue & Shinki, The Gerogerigegege, Far East Family Band, (early) X JAPAN to name just a few.

As for solo musicians I guess I could give around ten from my huge library that I like;

Morita Doji, Ayumi Hamasaki, Freddie Aguilar, Rumi Koyama, Mieko Hirota, Akiko Wada, Maki Asakawa, Judy Collins, Ros Sereysothea, Sampaguita(pinoy rock)


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 28, 2015)

90s Alternative, yes!! Nirvana, Stone Temple Pilots, Alice in Chains, Bush, Soundgarden... The list goes on and on.
(Especially love Nirvana and STP, though. ♥)


----------



## Aradai (Feb 28, 2015)

Two Door Cinema Club, Annuals, and The Pierces (lol). I'm more of a solo artist person.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 28, 2015)

The Maine, Brighten, Fleetwood Mac, The Black Keys, Cage the Elephant, The Jungle Giants, HRVRD, Panic! at the Disco, Paramore, so more that I'm probably forgetting. I mostly like indie/alternative, though.


----------



## penguins (Feb 28, 2015)

joy division
maroon 5
sex pistols
arctic monkeys
queen
etc etc


----------



## Karminny (Feb 28, 2015)

I LOVE HT TOO OKAY LITTERALLY BAND BRACELETS AND THEIR JEWLERY AND CRUD I GET FROM THERE

But my fave band: (Theres a lot)

Panic! At the Disco
Pierce the Veil
Fall Out Boy
One Direction
Bastille
Bring Me the Horizon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> The Maine, Brighten, Fleetwood Mac, The Black Keys, Cage the Elephant, The Jungle Giants, HRVRD, Panic! at the Disco, Paramore, so more that I'm probably forgetting. I mostly like indie/alternative, though.



PANIC


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 28, 2015)

the getaway plan :0


----------



## Tao (Feb 28, 2015)

Scar Symmetry
Children of Bodom
Megadeth
Arch Enemy
Blood Stain Child
Trivium
As I Lay Dying 
Metallica
Slayer


Yano, your usual top 20 pop bands.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 28, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Anyone fan of ONE OK ROCK here?



YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Band of Skulls, The Killers, Bad suns & Neon trees are all also pretty high on my list


----------



## oath2order (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> I admit I can be an obsessive bandgirl at times... I love rock, pretty much any type- my favorite has to be alternative rock though. My ALL TIME FAVORITE BAND has to be Fall Out Boy. Hands down. That's it.



AUGH YES LOVE 'EM. <3


----------



## tobi! (Feb 28, 2015)

Favorite Band: The Holloways


----------



## effluo (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll list the ones I can remember atm. I know I'm going to forget someone though.

Muse, Placebo, Radiohead, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, The Thermals, The Ramones, The Misfits, Cage the Elephant


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 28, 2015)

I think it'll be easier to link my lastfm library cuz at this point I have a lot of fav babies
http://www.last.fm/user/zoraluv/library#p1

but um idk my top favs have to be:
red hot chili peppers
MCR /shut uP
Placebo (they're losers)
Brown Eyed Girls
Rammstein
f(x)!!!!!
Wondergirls /again shutUPPP 
Hole 
Smashing Pumpkins
edit: I like FOB but growng up with them I kinda just got used to them so they're not favs but I love the lyrics + Joes sassy ass
also cage the elephant!!! my poor underrated babies pls make a sellout song and get dat cash
and I like a lot of solo artists
I just like music idec


----------



## Roel (Feb 28, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac is defintely my favourite band of all time. Amazing how such old music can still feel so refreshing. Other favourite bands are Paramore, Daughter, HAIM, Foals and Florence + the Machine. I don't know if you call them a band, but I'm really into Purity Ring at the moment.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 28, 2015)

Greenday Blink 182 Nirvana and Pearl Jam


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 28, 2015)

Tao said:


> Scar Symmetry
> Children of Bodom
> Megadeth
> Arch Enemy
> ...



besides metallica those are pretty decent, I've found myself getting into more Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Anthrax. I'll check some of the bands I don't recognize on this list. Thanks!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Mother Mother and Gorillaz


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

You all seem to have excellent taste, unlike those pop-loving belieber fangirls at my school.


----------



## Tao (Feb 28, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> besides metallica those are pretty decent, I've found myself getting into more Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Anthrax. I'll check some of the bands I don't recognize on this list. Thanks!



Metallica are pretty much an 'honorable mention' at this point. I've had my step dad playing their stuff since I was 4 (I'm 24 now) so it's pretty hard for me to dislike them, though I'm too used to them to be super hyped up about them.



Priest are amazing though, plus most of their albums are really different from each other so it's they're repetitive.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> You all seem to have excellent taste, unlike those pop-loving belieber fangirls at my school.



Well, I'm not a child. I was a teen in the 90s and I still love the music I grew up with.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 28, 2015)

THE STROKES​



VAMPIRE WEEKEND​ ARCTIC MONKEYS​




DA HOLY TRINITY MAYNE


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a huge oldies fan. I hate modern rock, pop, country, rap, hip hop, etc... I never turn the radio to the pop stations anymore because it never fails to disappoint me. With that being said, my all time favorite band is definitely The Beach Boys. Their music is so simple, yet catchy and sometimes beautiful. My favorite song of all time is California Girls; it's so bouncy, happy, and fun. Their vocals and instrumentals are both phenomenal and they come together to make beautiful pieces. I think that they are extremely underrated since they were overshadowed by The Beatles in their time. But their music will always stand out to me the most. <3

Now, I _did_ say I hate modern music, but a pop band that I absolutely adore is Fun. In case you've forgotten, they are the band that made the big hits "We Are Young", "Some Nights", and "Carry On". I love them because though they are as new as can be, their songs resemble that of oldies music. They're a very unique band with a style I can't describe. I love it. I went to see them in concert last year. The lead singer, Nate Ruess, sounds just as amazing (if not better!) than he does on the radio, unlike almost any other band or singer.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Blink 182, The Swellers, Arctic Monkeys, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At The Disco, All Time Low, The Strokes, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Ray Vaughan, The Beatles, and the list just kinda goes


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 28, 2015)

Stroke 9, Counting Crows (OMG, Adam Duritz is a lyrical wizard...) and my newest musical obsession is Daniel and the Lion. I saw them last summer when they played with Counting Crows and they are AMAZING.


----------



## Envy (Feb 28, 2015)

My music tastes are kind of scattered, as in there are some bands which I LOVE one song from but not so much the rest. However, I'll try to list bands that I listen to many songs from:

Chicago (before the 80s), The Beatles, Streetlight Manifesto, The Doors, Fleet Foxes, Blood Sweat & Tears, Bread, Pentangle, Eagles, Dreams, Electric Light Orchestra, The John Renbourn Group, Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose, The Spinners, Boston, America, Egg, Genesis (Also before the 80s lol), Afroskull, Gryphon, Steeleye Span, Pink Floyd


----------



## DCB (Feb 28, 2015)

{in no particular order}

The Birthday Massacre; Metric; Regina Spektor; Imogen Heap; Lights; Shiny Toy Guns; dredg {though I'm not a fan of their latest album}; Missy Higgins; Bastille; Tegan and Sara; Enya; Celtic Woman; The Head and the Heart

{Wow. That was a lot! While I do enjoy listening to many other bands/artists, the ones listed above are who I listen to the most.}


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

DCB said:


> Regina Spektor; Imogen Heap;



Yesss


----------



## jeizun (Feb 28, 2015)

the strokes, broods, arctic monkeys, paramore, passion pit, phantogram.

the rest of the stuff i like aren't bands


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Blink 182, The Swellers, Arctic Monkeys, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At The Disco, All Time Low, The Strokes, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Ray Vaughan, The Beatles, and the list just kinda goes



Ahhh, I forgot about Stevie Ray Vaughan. Classic. Can't be beat~

And same with Pink Floyd! Though I watched The Wall when I was a wee bit too young and I had to take some time away from them because it was giving me nightmares as a kid, haha. I'm back into them now.


----------



## Improv (Feb 28, 2015)

Smallpools
Bon Iver
HAIM
MisterWives
Imagine Dragons
The Naked and Famous
Bastille
Bleachers
Broods
Daughter


----------



## Isabella (Feb 28, 2015)

my music taste is pretty scattered heh
my favorite band is probably...Arctic Monkeys.
others are Mayday Parade, La Dispute, the Wonder Years, anamanaguchi, stars, brand new, all time low, los campesinos!, silverstein, & daughter. I have a ton more but I find myself listening to these a lot depending on my mood lol. those have the most plays on my itunes and stuff.
i was a huge fan of paramore when I was younger. still a goal in life to see them live.


----------



## desy (Feb 28, 2015)

A Day to Remember, Mayday Parade, Go Radio, Secrets, Issues, and Dangerkids are a few of mine!


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fall Out Boy
Maroon 5
Pretty much any alternative rock/indie band.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 28, 2015)

English: The Hush Sound, Mice Parade, Yes, Death Cab for Cutie, Radiohead, Explosions in the sky...

Japanese: Ellegarden, Supercell, Spitz, B'z, The Brilliant Green,  Ent, Tokyo Incidents, Soutaiseiriron, Genki Rockets, Mono, Anoice, World's End Girlfriend, toe, ELECTROCUTICA...

I should really try to listen to Led Zeppelin but considering how long they've been around, it's a bit daunting.


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm more a fan of solo artists for the most part, but I love The 1975. I also listen to The Neighbourhood and Arctic Monkeys a lot, they're great. & if groups count, One Direction and Fifth Harmony have some good pop music.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been getting into The Brilliant Green recently also! Somebody over on Nyaa uploads a bunch of "obscure" or at least lesser known Japanese artists every so often, so I discovered them through that person. Also, KAREN.



Yuni said:


> English: The Hush Sound, Mice Parade, Yes, Death Cab for Cutie, Radiohead, Explosions in the sky...
> 
> Japanese: Ellegarden, Supercell, Spitz, B'z, The Brilliant Green,  Ent, Tokyo Incidents, Soutaiseiriron, Genki Rockets, Mono, Anoice, World's End Girlfriend, toe, ELECTROCUTICA...
> 
> I should really try to listen to Led Zeppelin but considering how long they've been around, it's a bit daunting.



About Led Zeppelin - may I ask why it's daunting? Is it the huge discography thing that's discouraging you, or something else about them? (Avoid their Coda album like the plague btw. Give it as wide a berth as you can. If you ever do get into them, do not start with that album)


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 1, 2015)

Passion Pit
Folly & the Hunter
Owen Pallett (aka Final Fantasy)
Hey Rosetta!
Kishi Bashi
One Direction (no shame, friends)
Snow Patrol
f(x)
SHINee

My music tastes are a little all over the place, and I like it that way. I love quirky indie pop, I love alternative music, I love instrumental and post-rock, I enjoy a lot of kpop, I enjoy a lot of the top 40 pop. Life's too short not to jam to pop music.


----------



## Yuni (Mar 1, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I've been getting into The Brilliant Green recently also! Somebody over on Nyaa uploads a bunch of "obscure" or at least lesser known Japanese artists every so often, so I discovered them through that person. Also, KAREN.
> 
> About Led Zeppelin - may I ask why it's daunting? Is it the huge discography thing that's discouraging you, or something else about them? (Avoid their Coda album like the plague btw. Give it as wide a berth as you can. If you ever do get into them, do not start with that album)



Well, there's two things and the huge discography would be the first XD
Secondly... if I do like what I hear, it's going to take a while to accumulate enough funds to own the cds.
I hope they don't have different album covers for different regions because that will be really painful on my wallet. 
And LPs. 

(I really like the LP+digital download format that indie labels use to release stuff these days; colored vinyls are so  cute.)


----------



## Mioki (Mar 1, 2015)

I knew someone would mention The 1975. They're my favorite band at the moment! HAIM is great too. Maroon 5, the Gorillaz. The Knocks. Breathe Carolina. I feel like I'm forgetting a lot of 'em.


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

I have way too many and I'm blanking right now (usually do when asked this question tbh) but I'm pretty obsessed with Arctic Monkeys right now. I love everything about their music. So good.


----------



## graceroxx (Mar 1, 2015)

I love Fall Out Boy!
I also like Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Fireflight, Skillet, Evanescence... my all time favorite band would have to be Icon For Hire though.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 1, 2015)

Green Day, or Linkin Park, or Queen. I love Fall Out Boy, Fun., the Arctic Monkeys, Coldplay and Franz Ferdinand, too, but a little less than the others.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

Thinking of giving Amy Winehouse another shot. I love ZZ Ward, Gin Wigmore, and similar artists (if anyone has any recommendations for similar artists, I'm all ears! Though Last.FM is usually good enough for that, their algorithm is far from perfect) but I just love women with powerhouse vocals and jazzy inclinations and... guhhh, I could melt just thinking about it ♥



Yuni said:


> Well, there's two things and the huge discography would be the first XD
> Secondly... if I do like what I hear, it's going to take a while to accumulate enough funds to own the cds.
> I hope they don't have different album covers for different regions because that will be really painful on my wallet.
> And LPs.
> ...



I totally agree about the colored vinyls. I wish I had a way to play them, but that would be yet another hobby that would suck up what little money I have to throw around these days... they're so irresistably cute though!

And yeah, I can see money being an issue. The nice thing is, you can stream a lot of their music and figure out which albums have your favorites on them, then only buy those ones. Or you can just stream perpetually and never spend a dime, heh.


----------



## M O L K O (Mar 1, 2015)

lemme add
Blur (the new album sounds amazing and decided to re-visit their older stuff. Forgot how much I loved 'Girls & Boys')
Childish Gambino 
Rainbow (the kpop group not the metal band, their new single Black Swan >>>>)


----------



## Karminny (Mar 1, 2015)

I forgot some bands when I responded earlier

-- All time low

That's all


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Linkin Park, Coldplay, Queen, Nirvana & Radiohead are my all time favourites! Although I could name over 30 other bands I absolutely love!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 1, 2015)

If I had to name two I'd probably go with The Killers and Coldplay, though I can't say I've really been into Coldplay's recent stuff.


----------



## Goop (Mar 1, 2015)

As of late, I'm really interested in Steam Powered Giraffe and My Darkest Days.
My overall favourites are Fall Out Boy, 3DG, Seether, Evanescence, and The Birthday Massacre.​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 1, 2015)

Bastille is my all time favourite, other faves are Coldplay, Clean Bandit and Little Mix. Tbh, I'm more of a solo musician person.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 1, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> We may be kindred spirits.  Wub.



how did I miss this omg

are sigur ros still active? I loved them when I was younger. Hoppipolla was also used in like, every commercial/movie ever for a while there.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sleeping with sirens is pretty much the only bad I like.


----------



## charade501 (Mar 2, 2015)

My top 5 favorite bands:

1. Pink Floyd
2. Black Sabbath
3. Iron Maiden
4. Opeth
5. Porcupine Tree

My favorite genres of music are progressive rock & metal and heavy metal.

https://rateyourmusic.com/~TheProgressiveSheep


----------



## DCB (Mar 2, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> how did I miss this omg
> 
> are sigur ros still active? I loved them when I was younger. Hoppipolla was also used in like, every commercial/movie ever for a while there.



They released an album not too long ago in 2013. Personally, I don't know a lot of their songs. However, I do really like the track, "?sjaki" from the new album. I really like their new album in general.


----------



## david bowie (Mar 2, 2015)

David Bowie (shocker), Radiohead, The Smiths are my holy trinity. Morrissey solo if I feel like adding a fourth.

Oh! Someone mentioned blur. Love them too. And lots of Arctic Monkeys fans. I like them as well. And wow, Joy Division. Yeah. You all like good music.


----------



## June (Mar 2, 2015)

stars, the libertines, the soviets, weezer, and isbells! I like most genres (and in different languages too!) but things I'd be inclined to buy as records/physical copies for are mostly rock/electropop/acoustic stuff. stars is my ultimate peg for music. 

oh also. asian combo breaker: asian kung-fu generation 

μ’s

OH also panic! at the disco for northern downpour. absolutely floored. I know they have some really good old-super old songs that I loved, but northern downpour in composition/arrangement was really something else to me coming from them.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Mar 2, 2015)

My all time favorite band is eels. I think it's because I've related to most of their songs at one time or another. Their music also helped me get through a really tough time in life for me.


----------



## bitterhemlock (Mar 2, 2015)

Talk about a difficult topic.
I don't even think I can pick a favorite band??
But the two I've been listening to the most lately, or rather three, are all kind of?
Off the charts from one another. Like way different scale.
Of Monsters and Men + Purity Ring + Mother Mother = Pretty much my favorite bands.
But of course you gotta get Woodkid in there, as well as Alt-J.

Talk about underrated and under appreciated.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 2, 2015)

Any Snarky Puppy or Mutemath fans on here? :{


----------



## Shax (Mar 2, 2015)

My favorite bands of all time are BABYMETAL, The Birthday Massacre, Purity Ring, and Metallica. My favorite solo artists are Kenshi Yonezu and Hiroshi Kamiya(because I'm a total Izaya fangirl).


----------



## SpatialSilence (Mar 2, 2015)

Phoenix, Arctic Monkeys, The Shins, The Strokes, Fall Out Boy, The Radio Dept, Animal Collective, Chon, The Black Keys, Pink Floyd, Fleetwood Mac. Just a handful of my favorites! (x


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh, and let's not forget Frank Zappa.

And Les Razilles Denudes


----------



## charade501 (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Oh, and let's not forget Frank Zappa.
> 
> And Les Razilles Denudes









I actually saw Zappa Plays Zappa last year, doing their Roxy & Elsewhere 40th Anniversary tour. It was magnificent (they opened with the song I linked)! I'm not old enough to have even been in the world with Frank Zappa (I'm 19), but seeing his son carry on his legacy is wonderful. I'd go see them more but my father doesn't seem as interested and he's my only ride to concerts.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Yay, nice to see more Zappa fans.

Yeah I'm only 23 myself, but boy I love his music a lot. And sounds like an awesome experience, I wanna see that.


----------



## Bixxy (Mar 2, 2015)

Cannibal Corpse, Municipal waste and Skeletonwitch


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 2, 2015)

Aww, Zappa was great. Miss the guy a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Aww, Zappa was great. Miss the guy a lot.


Yes 

He was a genius. 
Praise erected maracas for Joe's garage and all his other awesome works.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 2, 2015)

Walk The Moon, Fall Out Boy, Imagine Dragons, and OneRepublic.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2015)

If I already didn't have a ton of music to check out I'd look into some of these bands people have mentioned. 'Tis the curse of being an open-minded music freak!

Anyways I'm gonna ATTEMPT to list mine, though it'll only be a fraction! 

Grateful Dead
The Allman Brothers Band
Ozric Tentacles
Yes
The String Cheese Incident
Return to Forever
Mahavishnu Orchestra
Weather Report
Death
Kreator
Anthrax
Metallica
A Sound of Thunder
Kobra and the Lotus
Iron Savior
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Immortal
Septicflesh
Mastodon


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 2, 2015)

Maroon 5 is probably my favorite band,they are awesome.


----------



## charade501 (Mar 3, 2015)

Psydye said:


> If I already didn't have a ton of music to check out I'd look into some of these bands people have mentioned. 'Tis the curse of being an open-minded music freak!
> 
> Anyways I'm gonna ATTEMPT to list mine, though it'll only be a fraction!
> 
> ...



Got your fair share of jazz fusion, prog and even symphonic death metal! Neat. I can't really get into Septicflesh though. I saw Ozric Tentacles live, they're cool as hell.

If you like jazz fusion and prog I can certainly help recommend you stuff. I've been a prog nut for about 6 years now so my collection is quite large! If you wanna discuss music PM/VM me.


----------



## bubblebuttkris (Mar 3, 2015)

omg damn I found a band thread yas

okay favourite band is def Simple Plan. I've been in love with them since I was 5, and I'm nearly 17 now.

I'm also really into All Time Low. I went through this huge band phase when I was like 12/13. No shame no regrets orz


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 3, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac, Queen, The Beatles, Paramore, The Jackson 5/The Jacksons, Metallica, ACDC, Aerosmith, Twisted Sister, Bee Gees, ABBA.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Psydye said:


> If I already didn't have a ton of music to check out I'd look into some of these bands people have mentioned. 'Tis the curse of being an open-minded music freak!
> 
> Anyways I'm gonna ATTEMPT to list mine, though it'll only be a fraction!
> 
> ...



psht, you've got good taste dude


----------



## Tao (Mar 3, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Kreator





We have a winner.



/thread.


----------



## lutrea (Mar 3, 2015)

Brand New is my favorite band of allll time. c:


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 3, 2015)

My musical tastes are eclectic to say the least. They go from the '60s to now.

My current favorites are (in no particular order)
Within Temptation
Epica
Lacuna Coil
Rammstein
Arch Enemy
My guilty pleasure is KPOP
2NE1
4minute
EXID
Brown Eyed Girls(I like them so much, I named my girl AC:NL character Miryo after their rapper.)


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 3, 2015)

Nirvana. Guns 'N Roses, AC/DC, Eagles, Motorhead, Bloodhound Gang, Joshua Radin, Ingrid Michaelson, James Taylor, Alan Parsons Project, Acda & De Munnik, Boudewijn de Groot, Simon & Garfunkel and ofcourse Racoon (name of my AC village).

A lot more though, mostly pop music from the past. The familiar bands.
Beatles, Rolling Stones, Fleetwood Mac, CCR, The Smiths, etc.


----------



## sylveons (Mar 4, 2015)

i like fall out boy a lot! that's pretty much it for me, haha. mostly because i like a lot of singular artists!


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 4, 2015)

Circa Survive is the greatest band of all time and if you don't agree... well you're more than likely a belieber.

*Circa Survive*_(Because Anthony Green is my ****ing forever bae)_*:*


Spoiler























*Anthony Green:*


Spoiler











*Saosin*_(The Anthony Green Era)_*:*


Spoiler















Not to mention the man is absolutely God damn beautiful.




*Would totes go gay for.*


----------



## Psydye (Mar 4, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> CCR


Haven't heard them in ages! Will have to rectify that sometime...also, haven't got around to checking out The Rolling Stones yet but will get to that eventually!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Haven't heard them in ages! Will have to rectify that sometime...also, haven't got around to checking out The Rolling Stones yet but will get to that eventually!



Creedence is life.

Also if you like weird psych stuff, I recommend Hot Poop, they're mad.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 4, 2015)

Radiohead
Grandaddy
The Smiths
Fleet Foxes
Grizzly Bear
Radiohead
Jos? Gonz?lez
Sigur R?s
Bob Hund
Beach House
Radiohead
Kent
Animal Collective
...and, of course, Radiohead


----------

